# WIFI/ Sonar



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

While i was at Icast in orlando this past week I saw something that i really think is going to take people by storm. Its a wifi sonar paired with the navionics boating app on Iphone and Andriod. Basically by using a black box paired with your smartphone you can have a gps sonar unit in the palm of your hand. The sonar is made by Vexilar so its a really high quality picture. This was the first thing like that that i have seen and thought it was worth sharing with people. I am not sure how much is really out there about it but you might be able to find some videos that were shot at Icast


----------

